# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) فــــلاشة فلاش Lenovo IdeaTab A3500

## mohamed73

*A3500HV           *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Driver_Auto_Installer_v1.1236.00
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SP_Drivers_EXE_v1.6_1224
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  * A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW(Android 4.4.2 Kit KAt H(3G)) 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part1
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part2
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part3
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part4
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------


## mohamed73

*A3500-F    
A3500-F_A442_01_34_140904_ROW ( A3500 F/FL(Wi-Fi) Android 4.4/4.2)  
A3500-F_A442_01_34_140904_ROW.part1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500-F_A442_01_34_140904_ROW.part2
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500-F_A442_01_34_140904_ROW.part3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500-F_A442_01_34_140904_ROW.part4
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------


## chichany

thx bro

----------


## basiem

*فلاش Lenovo IdeaTab A3500*

----------


## karim darwesh

الف شكر لك

----------


## karim darwesh

تم العمل بها ونجحت

----------


## ماهررر

شكرا-لو سمحتم باسوورد فك الضغط لفلاشة a3500f

----------


## YASSIN SALAM

*ممتاز جدا جدا          *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Driver_Auto_Installer_v1.1236.00
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SP_Drivers_EXE_v1.6_1224
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  * A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW(Android 4.4.2 Kit KAt H(3G)) 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part1
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part2
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part3
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
A3500HV_A442_01_37_140920_ROW.part4
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * [/QUOTE]

----------


## gfk1

بارك الله فيك

----------

